# dull cramps in my back



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I am not sure this is a women's health issue but it might fit here better than under the IBS. Lately I have some dull ache in my lower back and it is kind of like the pain you have when you menstruate. I know you can also have it in the front. Usually I don't have any issues with my period. I am pretty regular (26-28 days) and usually I don't have any pain or just minor pain. I am 38 years old and I am not on the pill and I am trying to figure out where this menstrual like back ache comes from. It doesn't last the whole day and also skips a day and it's really not that bad but it worries me. Yesterday the dull pain was also going a little down my legs. Strange ! I don't have my period yet, it will start in one week. The dull ache started at around day 12 in my cycle and comes and goes. I heart of something called Mittelschmerz which happens in the middle of your cycle but I am not sure if it's that. I sure hope so. When I looked up mittleschmerz it sais that it last from a few hours to 24 hours but mine is a come and go for already a few days.Does this sound serious ? I don't have any bleeding. I think always of the worse, like ovarian cancer. Don't you have lower back pain with that. Does anybody have some input to this ?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

HasenfussHave you seen this thread about the differences between IBS & Ovarian Cancer? It is right here above us on the Women's Forum.Here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=91356Now of course, go see your Doc if you have any doubts.Hope you feel betterBQ


----------

